# Dima Ghotic. Russia. Custombuild/



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 11, 2016)

Hello.
My name is Dima ghotik. I am from russia. I - emo.
I play detgrayn, groove metal and nu metal
I have a rare guitar Ural and Hamer.
Once I construct guitars.
With wooden frets.
They do not play bad but look like for me.


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 11, 2016)

so, let's begin


















his problem did pretty high quality mini speakers are two anchor just not in the fretboard and they attract all the body to the neck and doyut bend natezheniem strings front deck natenul At last on her pretty zhostkie iron strings week stayed normal but pom I Zometa that string stood high above the frets that can be seen on the photos, and nachili very arch splitting, third, 4,5ya, stnunny natural rattle and press frets uncomfortable, I came up with several solutions to make the first three times thicker than the piece that holds the pegs and replace it , so skozat 2roe-lift overlay that is, to make takuezhe overlay and paste underneath this thus raising this, the question is not poyd&#1105;tli twist neck further and help it?


----------



## hodorcore (Nov 11, 2016)

lol wtf is this xD


----------



## blacai (Nov 11, 2016)

hodorcore said:


> lol wtf is this xD



davy jones's Pirates of the Caribbean guitar


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 11, 2016)

his guitars inspired by Skervesen, Mayones and Strandberg
p.s. i'ts not a joke

Acoustic guitar test:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-QE4dkIaVY


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 11, 2016)

This is my second project of "Recenica"









the problem with the lack of sound decided,just stuck the magnet on Floyd and will!worked.here samples.


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 11, 2016)

made another sensor type is single, and placed in postmedia hole of the neck,and connected them paralana,total Colville somewhere 200-300 turns of wire in 0.2 mm,soprativleniya om went 4-5.the signal is decent,and destors to knock out the signal enough.


----------



## hodorcore (Nov 11, 2016)

i am literally dying over here


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 11, 2016)

Dima Ghotic said:


> This is my second project of "Recenica"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at the first picture I thought the horizontal grain was some kind of wild figuring. Looking at the second picture I was like ayy lmao.


----------



## JYNX2 (Nov 11, 2016)

did you rip your gyprock out and make a guitar with it?


----------



## Maddreg (Nov 11, 2016)

It's easy to laugh when you have other tools except your teeth  Or maybe a pet beaver?


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 11, 2016)

bridzhevy rewound on a single thick wire around 150vit, coupled with poraleyno nekovym even say, not what I will not .... just listen.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/user-794696594/bass[/SC]


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 11, 2016)

JYNX2 said:


> did you rip your gyprock out and make a guitar with it?



this is plywood


----------



## hodorcore (Nov 11, 2016)

gugel trenslet to stronk


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 11, 2016)

Dima Ghotic said:


> bridzhevy rewound on a single thick wire around 150vit, coupled with poraleyno nekovym even say, not what I will not .... just listen.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/user-794696594/bass[/SC]



This is music of post apocalypse. Sounds like wire installed in oil barrel


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 11, 2016)

I am so happy I opened this thread. So, so happy!


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 11, 2016)

New track in the style of deathgrine to zavtremu think to write a drum party.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/user-794696594/deathegrine[/SC]


----------



## endmysuffering (Nov 11, 2016)

Thats a nice neck profile, great finish.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 11, 2016)

Some help for dmitry: he and his modified soviet electric guitar Ural
Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water cover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rugh5-W-rmk

next video demonstrates new guitar playing style, called J*rk off (also fr*g)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHnsZQi558g

and his handmade floydrose
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dl00PUsBTA

Next image is unable to be explained


----------



## endmysuffering (Nov 11, 2016)

It may look wierd but as long as it sounds okay that doesn't matter.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 11, 2016)

Devrieski?

Subscribed.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 11, 2016)

new pics from dmitry's page in social network: Ural's pickguard recovery, including original din5


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 11, 2016)

made at the end of the instrument panel,two buttons that choose the singles,the top button is the neck and the lower it's bridge,were all these "tunnels" zashpaklevat PVA glue with sawdust and ready.here is a sample where I switch to the singles,stars I play bridgewa,then neck pickup,then on the Wallpaper,and at the end of play on Bridgeway and still playing his button thus playing with FASI bridge.all proishodet in a very low formation of "baritone"
the only bridge not really filled with magnets,and have yet to sculpt the magnet on top of the strings,but the sound is very powerful.


----------



## electriceye (Nov 11, 2016)

I want to laugh, but he's done a lot more building than I ever have. Props to the resourceful folks!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Fretless (Nov 11, 2016)

It's like your only cutting tool is Steve.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 11, 2016)

In Mother Russia guitar plays you.


----------



## pondman (Nov 11, 2016)

thumbs up cat by 

I am so excite


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 11, 2016)

Still better than Kiesel photomatch.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 11, 2016)

What are you using to route the body?


----------



## pondman (Nov 11, 2016)

Mice.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 11, 2016)

pondman said:


> Mice.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 11, 2016)

Some mods of dmitry's guitar, frets is a chinese nails

Frets position specially scaled for asian semitone system








Next text translated from original saving orphography and punctuation:
"Natenul I now remains of what I nasabiral strings for bass guitar fretboard brutal kalibra.i vopschem concrete screw

Kordinalno decided to remake it, first make an array of the neck with the anchor, and secondly to work on tembrblokom rather its cover and formoy.Nachal razberayus neck.

But atnyut turned out it's not that easy, I stepped on a rake svoizhi, vopschem I did not mount a hard and I svov no .... he sits perfectly still, when it came time to shoot himself neck when unscrewed screws, and now he's on leash glue sawdust holds, but I atnyut remove it in a place not mount údolie, I smashed it to pieces, broke his body in half, but the rest of the neck at the site of attachment and sits perfectly still, vopschem will cut out."
And after that


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 11, 2016)

bostjan said:


> What are you using to route the body?


Some theories from russian guitar forums users


----------



## skeels (Nov 11, 2016)

skeels likes this


----------



## MoonJelly (Nov 11, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> Still better than Kiesel photomatch.



   We _need _Konstantin to see this.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 11, 2016)

bostjan said:


> What are you using to route the body?



Spanish luthier trained termites...


----------



## Taylor (Nov 11, 2016)

I... uhh.. ummm.... yeah...


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 12, 2016)

all in the process of the work,painting the front part of the body and lining is finished,waiting for glue to install the frets,the system fastening frets vitoge this:the pad in place Lada propylene through so that the lad was in the hole tightly,stars apply the glue then vstavlyaesh a match,then more races promethei glue and twist the top,inciting a hammer to the desired height of Lada,wait until dry and podpilivat file the corners and you're done.


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 12, 2016)

Now,first played solo that the difference was appreciable,and in the end hacked to death doom metal.And I know that when I put the sound changed,it was the way she abruptly metal and was what the sugary soft.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/user-794696594/solo-and-doom-metal[/SC]


----------



## pondman (Nov 12, 2016)

Progressive and very experi-mental


----------



## blacai (Nov 12, 2016)

Are those frets going to be stainless steel?


----------



## Maddreg (Nov 12, 2016)

blacai said:


> Are those frets going to be stainless steel?



I guess frets are zinc plated nails


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 12, 2016)

Again I climbed under the cover,and donated the transformer.The principle of good Zvecka electric guitar-quantity of turns,the more the higher the sensitivity,so I disassembled the transformer,neck pickup just added another 200 turns and fairly sharp for about 400&#1074;&#1080;&#1090; wire 0.2-0.4 mm,with some understand-the sensitivity really uvelichelos at times, and from that and destore possible to add without much background.Now bridge bridge I completely redid,I looped the wire from the old and vibrocil it in the trash(he's just the whole picture portel)-big,lots of empty space,maloefektivnym even when a large number of turns I made from a piece of plywood and aluminum a new body under the sounds of the rail type mini hamb,wound I got there somewhere around 300&#1074;&#1080;&#1090; 0.3 mm,it actually stood up on the strings,the strings actually sit on it well, this is me into the hands of the top stuck a big magnet,and strangely enough it turned out to be very effective.OK, here's a photo of Zvecka type rail mini hamb.And the sound was chuvstvitelny in 10&#1088;&#1072;&#1089; so I was able to kill the hardcore emo


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 12, 2016)

instead of strings - unwound Soviet steel wire rope,in fact it is actually normal strings but very hard


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 12, 2016)

But does is djent???


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 12, 2016)

yeah, its very hard djent with distrakshen and palmut


----------



## J_Mac (Nov 12, 2016)

Pyramidhead4092 said:


> But does is djent???


----------



## J_Mac (Nov 12, 2016)

Pyramidhead4092 said:


>



Is that blood?


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Nov 12, 2016)

Dima Ghotic said:


> instead of strings - unwound Soviet steel wire rope


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 12, 2016)

J_Mac said:


> Is that blood?



Maybe. Dmitry is very specifically build his "guitars". For true sounding some blood is perfect choise. After the first layer of blood, he take permanent marker, and paint all guitar in true black color (this operation repeats from 2 layers to infinite), so more layers - more true sounding and look

For best effect these operations must be carried out at friday 13, full moon, at the abandoned cemetery.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 12, 2016)

New pics from Dmitry:
installed frets from 0 to 7.3846 fret position, after it's fretless








Next text from original authors message: made more ne&#1105;.nakleyka sticker on plain paper, glued on top silekon glue and lacquer on wood.

recovered after soviet wire divide by zero guitar/bass/baritone neck.





original authors message: Will I run the tests, stuck in a block from the old tape recorder as the microphone at the sound of a screwdriver on the sensor responds, tagzhe correct the situation with a bad signal from the bridge, a sensor was too close to the nut of it and a bad signal, I pushed myself nut below thereby sliding bore and allowing the sensor to operate normally


----------



## blacai (Nov 12, 2016)

do you have any endorser?


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 12, 2016)

Dmitry's opinion about his guitar (original orthography and punctuation): Replica vopsche electroguitars, and play it really, subject koliktsionirovanie (collection*) by the fact that looks are not usually yes and play it vserez not going by the fact that it does not hold up to normal guitar izyumenku kokras in a fretboard and Scale.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 12, 2016)

blacai said:


> do you have any endorser?



Dmitry's endorser is a local dump

Some interesting about his guitar choise (from dmitrys messages): If I were free money in the amount of 100k (roubles*=1500 dollars), I Gibson would not have bought it, I would have bought something old and hard, dull as the Urals, and to have fun like a tank: crazy: It is advisable to Hambach, so from that we can expect the present tezhologo detkorovskogo sound.


----------



## kavinsky (Nov 12, 2016)

padalka's main competitor


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 12, 2016)

Some secrets from Dmitry (warning - original text translation): must first be repaired all the cracks and the finish a little bit and then predovat (cut*) form using sawdust, glue, planes, saws, files

DmitryGhotic about something


> just antekvarnaya perdanka



Dmitry about his Hamer Californian xt2


> Well pictured amerekanskogo Hamer made in America, my American Hamer made in Indonesia, the sound + - the same, but oh the difference may have but if it prideratsya


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow, this is the best thread I've ever read on ss.o!

Keep up the good work <3


----------



## Funkaholik (Nov 12, 2016)

&#1063;&#1091;&#1074;&#1072;&#1082;, &#1077;&#1073;****&#1100; .. &#1075;&#1076;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1084;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1090;&#1099; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1077;&#1096;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1101;&#1090;&#1080;&#1093; &#1073;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1085;&#1072;&#1093; 0_0


----------



## lewis (Nov 12, 2016)

so are these VIK guitars winter Namm offerings?


----------



## lewis (Nov 12, 2016)

this thread! hahahahahahah

Im am 100% dead.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 12, 2016)

Funkaholik said:


> &#1063;&#1091;&#1074;&#1072;&#1082;, &#1077;&#1073;****&#1100; .. &#1075;&#1076;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1084;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1090;&#1100;, &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; &#1090;&#1099; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1077;&#1096;&#1100; &#1085;&#1072; &#1101;&#1090;&#1080;&#1093; &#1073;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1085;&#1072;&#1093; 0_0



&#1090;.&#1082;. &#1076;&#1080;&#1084;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1103;&#1074;&#1083;&#1103;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103;, &#1103; &#1079;&#1072; &#1085;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086;:


Pyramidhead4092 said:


> Acoustic guitar test:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-QE4dkIaVY



&#1042;&#1089;&#1077; &#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072; &#1090;&#1086;&#1084; &#1078;&#1077; &#1082;&#1072;&#1085;&#1072;&#1083;&#1077;. &#1055;&#1088;&#1086; &#1073;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1085;&#1072; &#1090;&#1072;&#1084; &#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1086;-&#1076;&#1074;&#1072; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077;&#1086;, &#1085;&#1086; &#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086;&#1077; &#1090;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077; &#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1083;&#1103;&#1077;&#1090;
&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1079;&#1074;&#1091;&#1082;&#1080; &#1073;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1077;&#1085; &#1085;&#1072; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1093; &#1075;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1088;&#1087;&#1083;&#1077;&#1077;&#1088;&#1072; &#1090;&#1091;&#1090; &#1101;&#1087;&#1080;&#1095;&#1085;&#1099;&#1081; &#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076; &#1080; &#1085;&#1072; &#1089;&#1072;&#1091;&#1085;&#1076;&#1082;&#1083;&#1072;&#1091;&#1076;&#1077; &#1074; &#1074;&#1080;&#1076;&#1077; &#1072;&#1091;&#1076;&#1080;&#1086;&#1092;&#1072;&#1081;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074; (&#1084;&#1072;&#1101;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072; &#1079;&#1072;&#1073;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;&#1085; &#1080; &#1079;&#1086;&#1083; &#1085;&#1072; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;&#1095;&#1072;&#1085;, &#1089;&#1090;&#1077;&#1087;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100; &#1091;&#1087;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1089;&#1072;&#1073;&#1078;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1085;&#1103;&#1090;&#1085;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1095;&#1090;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1072;&#1088;&#1099; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1094

p.s. &#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1075;&#1088;&#1091;&#1087;&#1087;&#1072; &#1074;&#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1090;&#1077; (&#1077;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1078;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1083;&#1083;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100 https://vk.com/club40815805

&#1046;&#1076;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1085;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1082;&#1086;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1085;&#1090;&#1072;/Waiting new content


----------



## Necris (Nov 12, 2016)

So this is what happens when you combine Devries and vodka.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Nov 12, 2016)

I can't help but remind this


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 12, 2016)

I want to recommend for reading this thread about custom 8 string guitar Dusia-2 (not DmitryGotic's),




.



> Dusia-2 scale length less Gibson scale length





> sounds like grand-piano


LOL


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 12, 2016)

Some new Dmitry's content. Acoustic baritone:

Production in the process, is ready to front deck is designed scale length (700mm) under my pad with ready frets, the system mount neck developed type polo vklenny, will put on a PVA glue and screwed to the 4 screw + fiksiruschiya strap that would reduce the deflection of the material back deck there (thin veneer) and is lined, the bridge will fix the strings will go through the deck through a special hole in the body as the nut is on top of more glue and nailed a piece of plywood with a cut under the plastic nut, the holes in the plywood insert drill comes later when the glue













Clay prishol.Nakladka neck and under pressure, ready to head, nut tozhe.Zavtra think will engrave the back deck, fasten the neck with the head, and if all goes well I will try until the one upper deck to put strings on a self-made chopping check building-whether or not , well wonders in this respect, I do not expect to raschitovayu error at least 3 division.





Next day:

Grief I even so evening guessed removed from Presa and trim press screws, so a reliable skleetsya the morning scored more nails her and removed the screws to mount the head had to think for a moment that would have fastened firmly, and do not look somehow chudokovato, well vopschem I came up with a solution and I had to cut the neck last spare 5cm but the first time slot cut perfectly-filled it with glue and screw head also on the screws to be sure, it looks fine but sits quite firmly and with virtually no gaps and at an angle as it should, then I priventil neck to deck before it, too, missed the glue to concatenate Reliability-takchto it has even lift is quite problemotichno tembolee and tear it is simply impossible (more viroyatnostyu easier to break myself in half the neck but this string though not capable of reinforcing) .Now ischyu material on the remaining body parts in addition to the rear deck.

net.grif Solid wood is not particularly vkurse but I know that the age of the board under the bar about 50 years since I have her under house nadybal during repair, predovat form of a plane is not as perfect of course but no gaps or splinters.

I do not have such opportunities, there are plane and hand saw, all that was needed for the production of the bar, to tell of all the vultures me made etit just made on the conscience-head angle without any gaps and so forth, and looks pretty decent, frets and aluminum neck array instead chipboard certainly not sravnish with serine grifomi but looks decent and everything is done as the situation.












Put 3struny 6-5-4, placed and adjusted sills, and you know what? I did not expect, even blunt with deck before it sounds angrier than conventional speakers, the sound is similar to kantrobasom and acoustic bass baritone guitar
The distance from the deck of strings 3 cm and 0.5 cm at the 12th fret, so it's a bit uzhassaet but nothing fatal, a matter of habit.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 12, 2016)

And last Dmitry's content for this day:
It remains to finish a bit of the body, give it formu.i pochd&#1105;t campfire pobremchat.Nazval I did jazz bonjo 700 01 b












alas shell I could not otherwise do, I know that this is the place urodlevoe crafts but its task is performed and the tomuzhe this is not the final form, will still be engaged until she Bole menie flat stanet.Voobsche was not another way to do obeychayku -so would prochnee.rovnee much, and there were no gaps but the process is not etit podoshol by the fact that he claimed 5 more pieces of plywood that I did not have and the incredible effort that would have to cut molds 2hours podryad.Takchto did so now zadelavayu all the cracks in the future will pridovat form using a mixture of PVA glue and a pile of sawdust.


----------



## blacai (Nov 12, 2016)

you should go neck-thru for the next build.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 12, 2016)

blacai said:


> you should go neck-thru for the next build.



I'm not Dmitry, sorry, just helping him post his DIY handcraft.
He stops build his guitars for a several time. Some reasons for that:
1. Ban on rus guitarforums (after some butthurt)
2. He got on a birthday Hamer Californian Xt2 and staying disappointed 3rd day (after comparison vs his DIY and Ural)
3. He modding his Ural for true brutal sound for playing on this sound gear


----------



## pondman (Nov 12, 2016)

Keep em coming , I'm loving this 

BTW how much does he charge for one of these ?


----------



## You (Nov 12, 2016)

pondman said:


> Keep em coming , I'm loving this
> 
> BTW how much does he charge for one of these ?



A small loan of a million dollars.


----------



## TamanShud (Nov 12, 2016)

There are some days that make me so very happy that the internet exists. This is one of them 

Anyone keen to arrange a group buy?


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 13, 2016)

Write the infernal grindcore from hell blastbeats.
Finished writing the 1st part,guitar+drums,36 seconds children metalsky starts to .......... and blast a bit crazy at about 300bpm

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/user-794696594/grindcore-demo[/SC]


----------



## ztevie (Nov 13, 2016)

That's just typical! Have a Padalka on order and now this luthier turns up...?
Thinking about cancelling and give up my 50% deposit. Decisions....


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 13, 2016)

In principle, can work under the order. Cheap


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 13, 2016)

Latest photos from Dmitry's home studio.





Today he writing his fist LP, release date 29 feb 2017, exclusive CD didgipack consist 2CD'd glued together, original photo booklet (glued too) and authors signature. Hurry up to buy for special price 0.01$ or less.

All money goes to upgrade dmitry's sound gear, Ural and Hamer for live performance at WOA 2017


----------



## Nag (Nov 13, 2016)

Dima Ghotic said:


> Write the infernal grindcore from hell blastbeats.
> Finished writing the 1st part,guitar+drums,36 seconds children metalsky starts to .......... and blast a bit crazy at about 300bpm
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/user-794696594/grindcore-demo[/SC]




I guess 300 bpm and vodka don't mix.


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 13, 2016)

Nagash said:


> I guess 300 bpm and vodka don't mix.



I do not drink and do not smoke


----------



## pondman (Nov 13, 2016)

blacai said:


> do you have any endorser?





kieth by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Kanye (Nov 13, 2016)

This is radical. Need more.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Nov 13, 2016)

this whole thread just has me rolling. i'm like wtflmaorotfcopterthing


----------



## blacai (Nov 14, 2016)

pondman said:


> kieth by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




That guitar looks like some kinda jason becker kiesel photomatch tribute?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 15, 2016)

I can't breathe...


----------



## zyanide (Nov 15, 2016)

This thread delivers!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Nov 15, 2016)

Slap some BKPs in there and take a photo of Misha holding one.
100% guarantee you the orders will come rollin' in.


----------



## bpprox22 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## djohns74 (Nov 15, 2016)

This is easily the most epic thread that I don't understand in the slightest that I've ever seen. Can't wait to see where it goes from here, I am hooked!


----------



## bostjan (Nov 15, 2016)

Handbuilt in SPB by one man. Limited availability. Half the formula of Blackmachine's success.


----------



## bpprox22 (Nov 15, 2016)

Where can I buy these?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 15, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Handbuilt in SPB by one man. Limited availability. Half the formula of Blackmachine's success.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 15, 2016)

What's the wait time on these builds in minutes? ;-)


----------



## odibrom (Nov 15, 2016)

I've been following this thread for quite some time and I just think it is sad. It is sad to see all these good people making fun of someone they don't know because of something he's doing that apparently he has no clue about. It is sad.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 15, 2016)

odibrom said:


> I've been following this thread for quite some time and I just think it is sad. It is sad to see all these good people making fun of someone they don't know because of something that he's doing that apparently he has no clue about. It is sad.



Whilst I admire your sentiment surely this is a wind up??


----------



## Fretless (Nov 15, 2016)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Whilst I admire your sentiment surely this is a wind up??



Gotta be. That post has a buuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttt statement written all over it.


----------



## Maddreg (Nov 16, 2016)

IbanezDaemon said:


> What's the wait time on these builds in minutes? ;-)



Don't be fooled by pics you see! Every bite or notch is precisely made in accordance with trigonometry and Theory of Strength of Materials! Besides, those materials are quite hard to digest. Building process takes quite a while


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 16, 2016)

Maddreg said:


> Don't be fooled by pics you see! Every bite or notch is precisely made in accordance with trigonometry and Theory of Strength of Materials! Besides, those materials are quite hard to digest. Building process takes quite a while


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 16, 2016)

I blame Trump for these.

IS THIS WHAT YOU WANTED?!


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 17, 2016)

wrote a new track

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/user-794696594/new-fn-track[/SC]


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 17, 2016)

New update: Dmitry test his Hamer and sound system https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AybzPvmdJz8


----------



## blacai (Nov 17, 2016)

Pyramidhead4092 said:


> New update: Dmitry test his Hamer and sound system https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AybzPvmdJz8





Subscribed. He deserves the silver youtube button.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 19, 2016)

hodorcore said:


> lol wtf is this xD



The first Russian graduate of the DeVries School of Lutherie?


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello gays, now I have som time for my new proect! Her is the small teser for you!


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 24, 2016)

bai the way, sorry my bed english, but I speak from my hart!

but for now her is my curent project for you gays. This is bariton. Sorry for photos camera is out


----------



## vansinn (Nov 24, 2016)

I.. I.. I.. I.. wtf?
For a prolonged momentary lapse of reason in my life, I.. I.. I've been left numb and speechless.
Thought this would be a single page, but.. I mean, I've regained speech - sortof, but..

So, I'll take my chances and openly say that I really like Russia and Russian technologies, but.. this, mmnn.. _build_ is just a Bit substandard to, say, a PAKFA..

Well, I try in my life to respect most anything, but.. I just had a listen to the, mmnn.. _soundclip_, and, while I could endure Johnny Rotten back then, and used to be a Goth (still have the clothes), I.. I.. I was left..  

I surrender, so just keep it coming.. da? da da..


----------



## pondman (Nov 24, 2016)

Dima Ghotic said:


> bai the way, sorry my bed english, but I speak from my hart!
> 
> but for now her is my curent project for you gays. This is bariton. Sorry for photos camera is out



You just blew your cover. 
Extreme troll


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 24, 2016)

pondman said:


> You just blew your cover.
> Extreme troll



You just figure that out?


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 24, 2016)

Founded by the first string and pulled almost the whole set(nehvataet only the third which just broke) Here you can see a small screw with a jamb nut, or rather I still can't find a suitable piece of plywood on the nut so that it is not bent and not cracked for a normal nut from the norms of plywood I had lost the painting,still a problem with the retraction of the string-fixing strings, like the electricity just through holes in the hull but since it's hollow to get to the hole hard very hard but I came up with a decision tomorrow planted and show.














Here is the also a close up photo of wood I buyed recently. It is called red wood


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 24, 2016)

are you on crack?


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 24, 2016)

Dmitry's new music (originaly posted on forum.guitarplayer.ru):
PalmeMut
enter sandman cover1
metallica cover2


----------



## Navid (Nov 24, 2016)

Part of me wants to believe this guy is a massive troll and will build a stunning guitar with that wood he has shown us, but another part of me wants to believe this is exactly what it seems to be


----------



## pondman (Nov 24, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> You just figure that out?



Not really  but its one hell of an elaborate session.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 26, 2016)

hah. New stuff from dmitry: ritmgetar and dramz


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Nov 27, 2016)

my new track from my new album

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/user-794696594/ghotickoyan-biography[/SC]


----------



## Faldoe (Nov 28, 2016)

Awesome thread.


----------



## GodOfChugs (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm so glad I was introduced to this thread specifically. I've not died this hard in a while


----------



## runbirdman (Nov 28, 2016)

If this ridiculousness is to continue we should at least pitch in and get this guy a new digital camera. I need high res images of these monstrosities.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dmitry founded new band:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/user-208049630/sets/trubute-to-black-metal[/SC]

check new awsome stuff

And some Dmitry's remixes
DD-RD
DD-MD
DD-Deep
DD-bmmb
DD-remix


----------



## electriceye (Nov 28, 2016)

Dima Ghotic said:


> Hello gays, now I have som time for my new proect! Her is the small teser for you!


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dmitry record his first LP.
Here is first single and album art
https://dildodespair.bandcamp.com/track/gaahl-is-gay-too


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 28, 2016)

epic 10/10 best evaaar


----------



## Dantas (Dec 1, 2016)

I thought these kinda of guitars were only available to order in the Deep Web


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Dec 5, 2016)

gospodi, shto za pizec suka blyat'
russia is so hardcore to survive in it...


----------



## Maddreg (Dec 12, 2016)

You disheartened the Master! No more funny creations and mahogany he showed earlier was sold to someone else (luckily for wood), according to Russian forum...


----------



## Anquished (Dec 12, 2016)

This thread has definitely brightened up my day!


----------



## redkombat (Dec 16, 2016)

there isn't enough of this thread


----------



## Ethenmar (Dec 17, 2016)

This is what I call innovation.

I need one of these things.


----------



## Dima Ghotic (Dec 18, 2016)

Ethenmar said:


> This is what I call innovation.
> 
> I need one of these things.



No problem


----------



## You (Dec 18, 2016)

Top Kek


----------



## Ethenmar (Dec 21, 2016)

Dima Ghotic said:


> No problem



Perfect!

My dream is to have an 8 string 27" flying V(odka).
I play funeral doom/sludge.

Can you record some audio demo?


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Jan 19, 2017)

UPDATE LOL: Dima Ghotik buy a new beaver-cutter, and continue his build:

Downey did not discuss "Jazz Banjo" as the hands did not reach do not like to think of it with fastening string and chasnosti lower doorsteps as the idea originally was a failure because the guitar speaker and I have done through fixing the strings through the body as Ibanez and Jackson like to do and of course a very high nut from the tree completely failed venture and received a huge disadvantage of this "guitar" ... But today, have come all the same hand at least come up with something with a nut and the bracket, I decided to completely abandon the through fastening and do everything possible easier, and to make such a nut like we did in the Soviet bass guitars in Chesley and Ural 510 can show something like a piece instead of the nut, the idea how you can simply and more efficiently, well, now, after 1 hour of work all stuck normal course without any errors has not done but etit incident I and provided just potkladoval lining is not up to the desired height and voolya all turned out as zadumoval horosho.V further go buy glue and dadeluyu shell tomuzhe glued her after the day.

P.S. rare video of first Dmitrys guitar Rekianika: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-QE4dkIaVY
and some hobbies: homemade jet engine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx03RGcjX5s

So, come back to banjo


----------



## Deegatron (Jan 19, 2017)

this was exactly what I needed today... 
thank you...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 23, 2017)

Bridge looks comfy.


----------



## blacai (Jan 23, 2017)

I see some hipshot influences


----------



## Rollandbeast (Jan 25, 2017)

this might be one of the best thread ive seen , im dying


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi! Some hew content from dmitry's workshop:

Seaming frets zavershina not hvotilo glue only to the last, well, 22 is enough, the technology is simple: cut out the frets of fine alminivogo rod (may be tin is not a fact) to cut a small notch on the pad on the markup, passers-by his fleece with acetone and wait until it dries, then a dry cotton swab to pour superglue get on top lad and very much a dent in the groove and keep 30seconds until the glue grabs (estevstveno a file in order not to be pasted and whatever load is uniform across the fret), then leveled ends thus managing napilnikom.Chto amazing they sort of like to grind indevidualno not have because to test natenul little bit strings and played, not that deadly no rattles and 12m fret right note ie tezhe that open, but it sounds scary>: D like a horror movie, and and yes it is not a paradox but need zhirnyuschii strings although it without the anchor by the fact that Bore has more than the usual guitar on 50mm and strings a little runny in reduced tunings exactly seridine fretboard seen snotty, even then Kaknau lists you nadybat most miserable shovels splitting from acoustics or elktro one stroke at least get to keep the system will be the same in any case.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 7, 2017)

This thread actually brightened an otherwise crappy day.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello, some new stuff from Dmitry's blog:


























and exclusive video: Ural (made in USSR) vs Hamer (made in indonesia)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssfHGcfCu4A


----------



## JSanta (Feb 21, 2017)

I've gone through all 6 pages and still have no clue what the heck is going on. Well done.


----------



## blacai (Feb 21, 2017)

I wish they had some nice bindings.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Mar 12, 2017)

news from Dmitry:



> With jazz banjo finally it went, I decided to put on it picks from the Urals for they are generally killed and some are under stress and are already unstable and have to sip them with pasatises, well, okay. I put them but the old head was not made according to the standard and they are not Came it was necessary to drill a couple more holes Well, in general, the head became similar to the cheese of the Swedes and it all went well, it made a new one according to the standard, and everything went fine, except that with a single hole, it missed a bit where the extra peg costs well, it's not deadly, the head came out successful , But before there was one more problem I pulled strings for the beginning in si and it is visible under all load of all strings the thin spring could not stand and in general the bridge tore off the meat not it remained bolted to the deck but it arched to the impossible state 1cm from the position of the scale, Well, in general, I have not solved this problem yet, took it all off completely, tore off all the gaskets and left the bare deck well, there is a possibility that, according to the drawings, I made a bridge made of thick steel that does not bend under the strings and without a spring, well, clearly something like that .


----------



## Nag (Mar 12, 2017)

So these trainwreck builds actually get _planned_ with software ? Now _that_ is interesting 

Insert meme here : "In 2017 soviet russia, windows XP still runs properly"



Edit : I kinda feel like this thread should be in the beginners section instead of here


----------



## Ethenmar (Mar 12, 2017)

Trisomic fantabulous.


----------



## feraledge (Mar 12, 2017)

I'd still give him money before Bernie. AND more completed guitars than Decibel at this point I believe. But, honestly, I love SSO and all, but if we're not going to enforce vendor account rules and let this guy rake in the dollar at the expense of the community, well, that's why Alex hates us and stuck us with that side ad and no more likes. 
This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Mar 23, 2017)

Please for the love of all that is br00t4l and #kvlt do not let this die....


----------



## Element0s (Mar 24, 2017)

holy ....ing ....

That back of headstock pic completely ruined me. I'm in shambles right now. My sides are falling apart. My world has been unwound, respun and twisted back info form again. 

Utterly cyclopean work. Staggering.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 24, 2017)

5 pages and I still don't know what this thread is.


----------



## kavinsky (Mar 24, 2017)

I cracked seeing that headstock aswell, 
the attention to detail is just beyond anything I've ever seen.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 24, 2017)

Well, it certainly looks handcrafted.


----------



## You (Mar 24, 2017)

Fender needs to hire this man of extraordinary talent.


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Mar 30, 2017)

Some news from Dima:


> I worked with the bridge on the jazz banjo, made it from the body of the lantern cabin of the Zhiguli, a little bit of a file to fix the distance between the 4th and 5th string, shifted exactly according to the scale, and yes it's rather a shistering bass than a guitar for and behind the length of the minzura Even with a drop on the strings 11-51 as an armature, but at the same time surprisingly the bridge keeps dead, so the strings for it are optimal 12-54 and tuned as a shisterless bass and not a guitar, because the spikes with such a woo in a la on relatively thin strings can not stand , It is impossible, they crumble and Gears proskarzajut, well here such affairs.












And educational video: "How make Fuzz without Fuzz pedal" #facepalm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX4JngelL_c


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Apr 2, 2017)

Some new photos: Dmitry polish back side of banjo by vaseline





firts picture of full instrument


----------



## jwade (Apr 2, 2017)

Ok, so this is a comedic thread, yeah? Like the whole thing is a farce, taking the piss out of all luthiers right?


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sorry, it's not a comedic thread. Dmitry Ghotic is a real men. He think his guitars is a real music instruments.

Almost a year, me and other members of the Russian guitar forum *guitarplayer*, trying to explain to him that his craft is garbage. But Dima is spoiled and stubborn. He is an uneducated young man who does not want to learn anything, listen to the advice of other people, change himself for the better. In addition, he constantly writes various nonsense about everything. 

We showed him to this site, he made some posts and ceased to appear here.
After that I make reposts from the social network, where Dmitri now lives.

We also thought he was trolling us, but that's not true.

*I would like to explain in detail, but I do not speak English well and use Google translator.*

Therefore, I cite references to the themes of Dmitriy in the Russian guitar forum. Maybe using the translation of the page by the browser, you can understand what is written there.

His 1st craft topic
http://forum.guitarplayer.ru/index.php?topic=360409.msg9315718#msg9315718
His 2nd craft topic
http://forum.guitarplayer.ru/index.php?topic=362639.msg9388435#msg9388435
His topic about Superstitious modern society
http://forum.guitarplayer.ru/index.php?topic=361009.msg9334668#msg9334668
His demo's
http://forum.guitarplayer.ru/index.php?topic=363232.msg9406911#msg9406911
And topic about his Ural 650
http://forum.guitarplayer.ru/index.php?topic=364871.msg9462833#msg9462833

his pet beaver





and himself




crabDmitry





his uber skateboard


----------



## neun Arme (Apr 3, 2017)

I love how we've got This and Padalka guitars in the same forum. Two very different approaches to guitar building...


----------



## Element0s (Apr 3, 2017)

jwade said:


> Ok, so this is a comedic thread, yeah? Like the whole thing is a farce, taking the piss out of all luthiers right?



what gave you that impression


----------



## Pyramidhead4092 (May 7, 2017)

Bad news: Dmitry stops make and post his craft after criticism from other members of russian guitar forum. Epic Fail.

Last news was a plans about building a bass guitar. It will be a copy of Iolana Iris Bass (styled like fender telebass). Body material - hardboard, neck (no truss rod) - pine of another wood from garbage. Fretboard - plywood.

People (and me too), who reads his posts, try to explain him his mistakes (not first time), but dmitry get big butthurt and go to offline. Nuff said...


----------



## bostjan (May 8, 2017)

Shame. My first impression was that he had a very powerful will to get work done. I was hoping to see him continue and eventually develop some useful unorthodox techniques.


----------



## domsch1988 (May 8, 2017)

Guys, seriously, you can't do this to me  I'm at work... I've been lying on the floor for over 10 minutes now. Everytime i catch some breath i go to the next page and the cycle continues 

On a more serious note though: I personally won't judge anyone for producing something. Anyone who does actually produce something they are happy with is fine by me. All of my builds are only in my head  I have no clue how my first attempts will come out, so who am i to judge someone for actually doing something and sharing it with the public 
Some people make obscure art, others punch each other in the face to let their anger out. If building these "Instruments" is what you need after a long day at a boring job, then more power to you


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (May 8, 2017)

bostjan said:


> Shame. My first impression was that he had a very powerful will to get work done. I was hoping to see him continue and eventually develop some useful unorthodox techniques.


Totally, who knows where he could have taken this to. Self taught people can sometimes come up with the most innovative ideas given the time to perfect their craft.


----------

